# bioheat



## yeoja

a bioheat equation= ecuatia bioincalzirii sau ecuatia incalzirii?(desi nu seamana foarte mult cu ecuatia propriu-zisa a incalzirii).


----------



## farscape

Păi dacă n-avem contextul de unde să știm  La prima vedere pare căldură... pentru că ecuația descrie transferul termic (căldurii) între diferite organe și/sau țesuturi.

Căldură biologică pare să fie termenul folosit în literatura de specialitate.



Later,


----------



## misadro

Am gasit ... ecuatia biocaldurii aici ..
http://www.phys.uaic.ro/laseri-aplicatii-in-medicina_l128_p0.html


----------



## yeoja

Multumesc mult _farscape_ si _misadro_! Nu stiam care e termenul de specialitate, acum m-ati lamurit.


----------

